# Replacing tape joint on stippled ceiling



## Rusty Skillz (Oct 31, 2012)

I need some expert input as to the best way to go about replacing a tape joint. The bad joint is along one wall/ceiling, about 10ft long, where the wall meets the stippled ceiling (inside joint) in a 45yr old bathroom that has been repainted 8 (or more) times. Some of the tape has come loose from the wall but most has come loose from the stippled ceiling.

I've done a little drywall taping in the past so I not a complete newbie at this but the stippled ceiling is throwing me a curve. I believe I can remove the old tape without much problem. My question is concerning prepping the surface properly so that the new tape will last another 45 years!

What I need to know is, how much (or how wide) of the stippling do I need to sand smooth in order to bed the new tape? I'm guessing a minimum of 4 inches?

There are several youtube videos on "how to replace bad tape joints" but they all deal with nice smooth walls and/or ceilings, none dealing with replacing tape on stippled surfaces.

This looks pretty much like the stippling on my ceiling:

http://www.all-wall.com/core/media/media.nl?id=164256&c=590358&h=20e295479cd0156e6d55

Thanks in advance for your input...


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

you'll need this
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Brushes/11-Shag-Stipple-Brush.html








repair your joint than sand as smooth as possible. I always hand sand any overlapping repair compound until you can not see the transition.....thin down your all purpose, roll it on with a roller and be sure not to put too much on. Once its rolled on smooth, put the stipple brush on a handle, stomp..following the pattern all ready on the ceiling.....now...when you get to where you run out of the rolled on mud, stomp from wet to dry to wet to dry..."a feathering if you will" working your pattern using excess mud as part of the patten in the existing(dry) stipple.
a kind of blending the two areas into one


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

also when I say you need that brush, ...that is the exact match, and you'll need to get one. This is important


----------



## Rusty Skillz (Oct 31, 2012)

drywallfinisher said:


> also when I say you need that brush, ...that is the exact match, and you'll need to get one. This is important


Actually, the pattern of that 11" shag stipple brush is _*FAR*_ from an exact match of what's on my ceilings.

This is a much, much closer match to what I've got:
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Rollers/Texture-Roller-Poinsettia.html

But, back to my original question:

>What I need to know is, how much (or how wide) of the stippling do I need to sand smooth in order to bed the new tape? I'm guessing a minimum of 4 inches?

>There are several youtube videos on "how to replace bad tape joints" but they all deal with nice smooth walls and/or ceilings, none dealing with replacing tape on stippled surfaces.

Can anyone offer any insight?

:confused1:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

That looks like a 9" roller so I would go just a little farther. If you only go 4" your going to be too thick along the edges.


----------

